
The Contestant Who Outsmarted The Price Is Right - ALee
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a7922/price-is-right-perfect-bid-0810/
======
gumby
I don't really know how the game works so the article was confusing. But this
jumped out:

> Linda's stone-cold on arithmetic.

So easy to say but from what I could understand, I believe it.

My grandfather attended school through the third grade. But the 1930s being
what they were, with a head for numbers, he became an accountant for the South
Australian Railways. On week ends, to make ends meet, he would go to the
racetrack and compute odds for the bookies. That's right: if someone placed
£20 on a horse, the bookie would ask him what hedge bets to place. And they
all asked him to calculate the changing odds as betting proceeded.

Which he did in his head. In pounds, shillings and sixpences. I can't imagine
this.

But when I read this article I could believe this couple was capable of it.

